# Hosthink VZ-1024 (Istanbul, Turkey)



## perennate (May 5, 2014)

Copying wlanboy's format because it's great (okay, maybe more than just the format..)

*Provider*: Hosthink
*Plan*: OpenVZ VZ-1024
*Price*: $9.95 per month
*Location*: Istanbul, Turkey

*Purchased*: 12/2013

*Hardware information:*


cat /proc/cpuinfo (2x)


processor    : 0
vendor_id    : GenuineIntel
cpu family    : 6
model        : 45
model name    : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5-2620 0 @ 2.00GHz
stepping    : 7
cpu MHz        : 1999.980
cache size    : 15360 KB
physical id    : 0
siblings    : 12
core id        : 0
cpu cores    : 6
apicid        : 0
initial apicid    : 0
fpu        : yes
fpu_exception    : yes
cpuid level    : 13
wp        : yes
flags        : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx pdpe1gb rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf pni pclmulqdq dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx smx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm pcid dca sse4_1 sse4_2 x2apic popcnt tsc_deadline_timer aes xsave avx lahf_lm ida arat xsaveopt pln pts dts tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid
bogomips    : 3999.96
clflush size    : 64
cache_alignment    : 64
address sizes    : 46 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
power management:

cat /proc/meminfo

```
MemTotal:        1048576 kB
MemFree:          233112 kB
Cached:           787032 kB
Buffers:               0 kB
Active:            21288 kB
Inactive:         776416 kB
Active(anon):       2460 kB
Inactive(anon):     8212 kB
Active(file):      18828 kB
Inactive(file):   768204 kB
Unevictable:           0 kB
Mlocked:               0 kB
SwapTotal:        524288 kB
SwapFree:         483408 kB
Dirty:                 0 kB
Writeback:             0 kB
AnonPages:         10672 kB
Shmem:              2632 kB
Slab:              17740 kB
SReclaimable:      11308 kB
SUnreclaim:         6432 kB
```

dd


```
dd if=/dev/zero of=test bs=16k count=8k conv=fdatasync && rm -rf test
8192+0 records in
8192+0 records out
134217728 bytes (134 MB) copied, 0.174066 s, 771 MB/s
```

wget

```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2014-05-05 18:22:41--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[======================================>] 104,857,600 21.5M/s   in 5.1s    

2014-05-05 18:22:47 (19.6 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```

*Network*:

traceroute dvhn.nl


traceroute to dvhn.nl (213.136.31.234), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
 1  static-98-41-68-212.sadecehosting.net (212.68.41.98)  0.036 ms  0.010 ms  0.009 ms
 2  * * *
 3  static-121-159-92-77.sadecehosting.net (77.92.159.121)  1.282 ms  1.325 ms  1.315 ms
 4  static-157-159-92-77.sadecehosting.net (77.92.159.157)  0.262 ms  0.387 ms  0.239 ms
 5  195.175.209.101.static.turktelekom.com.tr (195.175.209.101)  1.561 ms 195.175.209.105.static.turktelekom.com.tr (195.175.209.105)  1.612 ms 195.175.209.101.static.turktelekom.com.tr (195.175.209.101)  1.535 ms
 6  195.175.172.81.static.turktelekom.com.tr (195.175.172.81)  0.911 ms  0.723 ms  0.948 ms
 7  gayrettepe-t2-4-atakoy-t2-2.turktelekom.com.tr.121.156.212.in-addr.arpa (212.156.121.53)  1.774 ms 195.175.172.154.static.turktelekom.com.tr (195.175.172.154)  1.275 ms gayrettepe-t2-4-atakoy-t2-2.turktelekom.com.tr.31.212.81.in-addr.arpa (81.212.31.31)  1.331 ms
 8  ams-col-3-gayrettepe-t2-4.turktelekom.com.tr.102.156.212.in-addr.arpa (212.156.102.77)  76.756 ms  76.738 ms  76.988 ms
 9  xe-2-0-0.ams20.ip4.tinet.net (77.67.66.245)  68.684 ms  68.548 ms  68.805 ms
10  xe-10-2-3.lon10.ip4.tinet.net (141.136.106.21)  65.329 ms  65.316 ms xe-1-3-1.lon10.ip4.tinet.net (89.149.185.230)  65.285 ms
11  bit-gw.ip4.tinet.net (77.67.75.70)  65.303 ms  65.136 ms  65.031 ms
12  806.xe-0-0-0.jun1.bit-2a.network.bit.nl (213.136.1.109)  75.053 ms 805.xe-0-0-0.jun1.bit-1.network.bit.nl (213.136.1.105)  75.179 ms  75.380 ms
traceroute theguardian.co.uk


traceroute to theguardian.co.uk (77.91.252.10), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
 1  static-98-41-68-212.sadecehosting.net (212.68.41.98)  0.033 ms  0.011 ms  0.010 ms
 2  * * *
 3  static-121-159-92-77.sadecehosting.net (77.92.159.121)  1.032 ms  1.147 ms  1.138 ms
 4  static-157-159-92-77.sadecehosting.net (77.92.159.157)  0.227 ms  0.219 ms  0.208 ms
 5  195.175.209.101.static.turktelekom.com.tr (195.175.209.101)  0.926 ms 195.175.209.105.static.turktelekom.com.tr (195.175.209.105)  1.570 ms  1.994 ms
 6  195.175.172.81.static.turktelekom.com.tr (195.175.172.81)  0.707 ms  24.639 ms atakoy-t2-1-atakoy-t3-6.turktelekom.com.tr.108.156.212.in-addr.arpa (212.156.108.181)  12.790 ms
 7  195.175.172.146.static.turktelekom.com.tr (195.175.172.146)  38.514 ms  40.150 ms *
 8  mil-col-1-acibadem-t2-3.turktelekom.com.tr.141.156.212.in-addr.arpa (212.156.141.2)  36.623 ms  37.162 ms  36.884 ms
 9  212.73.241.205 (212.73.241.205)  38.503 ms  43.262 ms  43.253 ms
10  vl-3507-ve-121.ebr1.Frankfurt1.Level3.net (4.69.159.121)  48.135 ms vl-3506-ve-120.ebr1.Frankfurt1.Level3.net (4.69.159.117)  52.898 ms vl-3507-ve-121.ebr1.Frankfurt1.Level3.net (4.69.159.121)  52.853 ms
11  ae-71-71.csw2.Frankfurt1.Level3.net (4.69.140.6)  53.067 ms ae-61-61.csw1.Frankfurt1.Level3.net (4.69.140.2)  52.557 ms  47.769 ms
12  ae-62-62.ebr2.Frankfurt1.Level3.net (4.69.140.17)  52.790 ms ae-72-72.ebr2.Frankfurt1.Level3.net (4.69.140.21)  52.912 ms  66.799 ms
13  ae-21-21.ebr2.London1.Level3.net (4.69.148.185)  52.855 ms ae-24-24.ebr2.London1.Level3.net (4.69.148.197)  52.834 ms ae-21-21.ebr2.London1.Level3.net (4.69.148.185)  48.029 ms
14  ae-57-222.csw2.London1.Level3.net (4.69.153.134)  48.519 ms ae-59-224.csw2.London1.Level3.net (4.69.153.142)  48.153 ms ae-58-223.csw2.London1.Level3.net (4.69.153.138)  52.510 ms
15  ae-21-52.car1.London1.Level3.net (4.69.139.98)  48.275 ms  53.156 ms  53.053 ms
16  ae-21-52.car1.London1.Level3.net (4.69.139.98)  53.444 ms  53.254 ms GUARDIAN-UN.car1.London1.Level3.net (212.113.8.30)  53.092 ms
traceroute nishinippon.co.jp


traceroute to nishinippon.co.jp (210.237.142.242), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
 1  static-98-41-68-212.sadecehosting.net (212.68.41.98)  0.032 ms  0.011 ms  0.009 ms
 2  * * *
 3  static-121-159-92-77.sadecehosting.net (77.92.159.121)  1.175 ms  1.167 ms  1.156 ms
 4  static-157-159-92-77.sadecehosting.net (77.92.159.157)  0.211 ms  0.222 ms  0.209 ms
 5  195.175.209.101.static.turktelekom.com.tr (195.175.209.101)  1.221 ms 195.175.209.105.static.turktelekom.com.tr (195.175.209.105)  1.746 ms  1.760 ms
 6  195.175.172.81.static.turktelekom.com.tr (195.175.172.81)  1.109 ms  0.734 ms  0.961 ms
 7  195.175.172.138.static.turktelekom.com.tr (195.175.172.138)  1.306 ms  1.395 ms gayrettepe-t2-1-atakoy-t2-1.turktelekom.com.tr.214.212.81.in-addr.arpa (81.212.214.213)  1.465 ms
 8  ams-col-2-gayrettepe-t2-1.turktelekom.com.tr.102.156.212.in-addr.arpa (212.156.102.142)  41.727 ms ams-col-2-gayrettepe-t2-1.turktelekom.com.tr.102.156.212.in-addr.arpa (212.156.102.73)  42.819 ms  43.250 ms
 9  * * *
10  100ge9-1.core1.lon2.he.net (72.52.92.213)  53.500 ms  53.081 ms  52.550 ms
11  100ge1-1.core1.nyc4.he.net (72.52.92.166)  123.142 ms  122.838 ms  122.613 ms
12  100ge7-2.core1.chi1.he.net (184.105.223.161)  140.271 ms  144.707 ms  143.459 ms
13  10ge11-4.core1.pao1.he.net (184.105.222.173)  207.945 ms  198.136 ms  198.269 ms
14  softbanktelecom.10gigabitethernet2-2.core1.pao1.he.net (216.218.244.234)  197.046 ms  195.192 ms  196.702 ms
15  143.90.33.177 (143.90.33.177)  306.183 ms  318.840 ms  306.086 ms
16  TYOrc-01Te0-0-0-0.nw.odn.ad.jp (143.90.163.209)  316.629 ms  316.892 ms  315.037 ms
17  FKHrw-01Gi3-9.nw.odn.ad.jp (143.90.165.105)  312.352 ms  312.292 ms  313.735 ms
18  142.210252174.odn.ne.jp (210.252.174.142)  309.696 ms  311.721 ms  309.763 ms
traceroute koreatimes.co.kr


traceroute to koreatimes.co.kr (121.78.129.100), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
 1  static-98-41-68-212.sadecehosting.net (212.68.41.98)  0.030 ms  0.011 ms  0.009 ms
 2  * * *
 3  static-121-159-92-77.sadecehosting.net (77.92.159.121)  1.381 ms  1.378 ms  1.368 ms
 4  static-157-159-92-77.sadecehosting.net (77.92.159.157)  0.276 ms  0.261 ms  0.250 ms
 5  195.175.209.105.static.turktelekom.com.tr (195.175.209.105)  1.300 ms  1.626 ms 195.175.209.101.static.turktelekom.com.tr (195.175.209.101)  13.276 ms
 6  195.175.172.81.static.turktelekom.com.tr (195.175.172.81)  0.700 ms atakoy-t2-1-atakoy-t3-6.turktelekom.com.tr.108.156.212.in-addr.arpa (212.156.108.181)  16.111 ms 195.175.172.81.static.turktelekom.com.tr (195.175.172.81)  0.724 ms
 7  gayrettepe-t2-1-atakoy-t2-1.turktelekom.com.tr.214.212.81.in-addr.arpa (81.212.214.213)  1.298 ms 195.175.172.138.static.turktelekom.com.tr (195.175.172.138)  1.192 ms  1.325 ms
 8  ams-col-2-gayrettepe-t2-1.turktelekom.com.tr.102.156.212.in-addr.arpa (212.156.102.73)  53.035 ms  44.645 ms ams-col-2-gayrettepe-t2-1.turktelekom.com.tr.102.156.212.in-addr.arpa (212.156.102.142)  41.099 ms
 9  * * *
10  100ge9-1.core1.lon2.he.net (72.52.92.213)  61.747 ms  61.877 ms  61.273 ms
11  100ge1-1.core1.nyc4.he.net (72.52.92.166)  119.674 ms  131.332 ms  131.226 ms
12  10ge10-3.core1.lax1.he.net (72.52.92.226)  183.621 ms  183.520 ms  180.823 ms
13  pacnet.10gigabitethernet2-3.core1.lax1.he.net (216.218.223.206)  193.041 ms  194.345 ms  194.319 ms
14  ip-202-147-0-52.asianetcom.net (202.147.0.52)  287.637 ms  286.395 ms  287.627 ms
15  te0-1-2-0.wr1.nrt0.asianetcom.net (61.14.157.45)  324.368 ms  325.106 ms  323.953 ms
16  te0-0-0-0.wr1.sel0.asianetcom.net (61.14.157.217)  322.477 ms  321.489 ms  323.135 ms
17  te0-1-0-0.wr2.sel0.asianetcom.net (61.14.157.222)  325.430 ms  327.790 ms  326.110 ms
18  xe-1-1-0-0.gw5.sel2.asianetcom.net (202.147.8.122)  351.827 ms  322.008 ms  326.702 ms
19  KIX-0004.asianetcom.net (202.147.9.50)  334.583 ms  335.858 ms  333.865 ms
20  121.78.68.145 (121.78.68.145)  336.955 ms 121.78.68.157 (121.78.68.157)  338.542 ms 121.78.68.145 (121.78.68.145)  335.844 ms
21  203.246.169.131 (203.246.169.131)  336.168 ms  335.076 ms 203.246.170.122 (203.246.170.122)  335.369 ms
22  203.246.170.122 (203.246.170.122)  334.281 ms  331.987 ms 203.246.170.190 (203.246.170.190)  320.851 ms
23  * * 203.246.170.190 (203.246.170.190)  320.543 ms
traceroute libertytimes.com.tw


traceroute to libertytimes.com.tw (220.228.147.139), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
 1  static-98-41-68-212.sadecehosting.net (212.68.41.98)  0.032 ms  0.011 ms  0.009 ms
 2  * * *
 3  static-121-159-92-77.sadecehosting.net (77.92.159.121)  3.138 ms  3.254 ms  3.245 ms
 4  static-157-159-92-77.sadecehosting.net (77.92.159.157)  55.334 ms  0.226 ms  55.309 ms
 5  195.175.209.105.static.turktelekom.com.tr (195.175.209.105)  1.578 ms 195.175.209.101.static.turktelekom.com.tr (195.175.209.101)  0.960 ms 195.175.209.105.static.turktelekom.com.tr (195.175.209.105)  4.428 ms
 6  atakoy-t2-1-atakoy-t3-6.turktelekom.com.tr.108.156.212.in-addr.arpa (212.156.108.181)  15.046 ms  6.162 ms 195.175.172.81.static.turktelekom.com.tr (195.175.172.81)  27.605 ms
 7  * 195.175.172.138.static.turktelekom.com.tr (195.175.172.138)  0.952 ms *
 8  * * *
 9  ny-col-1-lon-col-1.turktelekom.com.tr.103.156.212.in-addr.arpa (212.156.103.202)  141.037 ms  147.124 ms  149.334 ms
10  xe-0-4-0-19.r05.nycmny01.us.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.198.209)  128.888 ms  128.879 ms  129.664 ms
11  ae-1.r22.nycmny01.us.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.4.172)  128.344 ms  128.099 ms  126.426 ms
12  ae-4.r21.sttlwa01.us.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.2.51)  199.226 ms  192.055 ms  193.421 ms
13  ae-2.r22.sttlwa01.us.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.6.142)  320.517 ms  328.437 ms  330.554 ms
14  ae-7.r21.osakjp02.jp.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.3.86)  312.557 ms  329.979 ms  330.985 ms
15  ae-5.r22.osakjp02.jp.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.6.192)  321.833 ms  324.390 ms  312.046 ms
16  as-0.r00.taiptw01.tw.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.4.43)  343.731 ms  344.215 ms  329.857 ms
17  xe-4-0-0.r00.taiptw01.tw.ce.gin.ntt.net (61.58.33.142)  349.846 ms  354.082 ms  316.052 ms
18  * h121-192-72-155.seed.net.tw (192.72.155.121)  330.717 ms R58-17.seed.net.tw (139.175.58.17)  346.439 ms
19  R58-210.seed.net.tw (139.175.58.210)  338.564 ms R58-194.seed.net.tw (139.175.58.194)  356.192 ms R58-202.seed.net.tw (139.175.58.202)  318.129 ms
20  h190-192-72-107.seed.net.tw (192.72.107.190)  324.234 ms  318.772 ms  334.191 ms
21  220.228.23.10 (220.228.23.10)  321.491 ms 220.228.23.18 (220.228.23.18)  332.582 ms  327.017 ms
22  211.78.129.76 (211.78.129.76)  330.417 ms  344.533 ms 61.66.238.210 (61.66.238.210)  318.919 ms
23  220.228.147.139 (220.228.147.139)  327.364 ms  318.994 ms  330.479 ms
*Support:*

Haven't had to open any tickets.

*Overall experience:*

Server was set up 21 hours after payment confirmation. The server exceeded my expectations - the CPU and disk perform well and network is stable. I don't think I set up this VM in my monitor (lazy, stopped adding stuff a few months ago) but I haven't noticed any downtime (uptime is only 23 days, not sure why).

It's pretty useful due to the location, this is one of the few LEB hosts near "middle east" that I know of, and it's very cheap and offers ample bandwidth (1 TB) at 1 gbps port. The storage is small (15 GB) but it's fine for my usage and it's SSD, so very fast (see dd above). The vSwap is not well labeled, you get 512 MB vSwap and 1 GB memory, not 1536 MB vSwap on top of main memory, but it's still a lot in total for the price.

I purchased the VM per LEB offer at http://lowendbox.com/blog/hosthink-6-95mo-1024mb-ssd-openvz-in-istanbul-turkey/ (or maybe it was LET, I don't remember...).


----------



## zionvps (May 7, 2014)

not bad for a middle east provider considering there are very few located in that place


----------



## perennate (May 9, 2014)

zionvps said:


> not bad for a middle east provider considering there are very few located in that place


Yes, that is why I was so surprised with performance


----------



## DomainBop (May 9, 2014)

Turkey is actually a very popular location for VPS providers (exoticvps.com lists 41 providers) but very few of them have low end priced plans.

I started out with Hosthink's 1GB openvz plan at the beginning of last year (the LEB offer) but then changed to KVM.  Very  reliable and stable performance on both the openvz and KVM plans I've used.

Benchmarks for the KVM:

CPU model :  QEMU Virtual CPU version (cpu64-rhel6)
Number of cores : 2
CPU frequency :  3392.292 MHz
Total amount of ram : 1002 MB
Total amount of swap : 1535 MB
Download speed from CacheFly: 20.7MB/s
Download speed from Coloat, Atlanta GA: 3.76MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Dallas, TX: 3.25MB/s
Download speed from Linode, Tokyo, JP: 1.56MB/s
Download speed from i3d.net, Rotterdam, NL: 7.70MB/s
Download speed from Leaseweb, Haarlem, NL: 10.7MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Singapore: 1.88MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Seattle, WA: 3.72MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, San Jose, CA: 4.10MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Washington, DC: 4.44MB/s
I/O speed :  72.7 MB/s

PS: if anyone is looking for a cheap KVM plan, Hosthink has a $6.95 512MB RAM/20GB storage/ 1TB bandwidth plan on their WHMCS order form (it's not listed on their main website).

edit: @MannDude is always asking "Datacenter???" so: Hosthink's upstream provider is Sadecehosting/AS42910 and the DC is Radore


----------

